# ram compatabilty



## Frenchie22 (Mar 7, 2010)

will these two ram sticks be compatible together

Samsung 2GB 2Rx8 PC3-10600S 9-10-F2
Kingston 2GB 2Rx8 PC3-10600S 9-10-F0

they are for laptops but i bet you guys know that.
My concern is the F2 on one and F0 on the other

Thanks you guys rock!


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Brand and model of the laptop?

Mixing RAM brands is always a gamble, you can never guess the results until you try. It's generally recommended that use matched sticks of RAM as mixing brands mostly results in problems.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Markgg88 said:


> Brand and model of the laptop?
> 
> Mixing RAM brands is always a gamble, you can never guess the results until you try. It's generally recommended that use matched sticks of RAM as mixing brands mostly results in problems.


Ditto!


----------



## Frenchie22 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brand and model
Emachines 
E528 series
model ZRG


----------

